# Looking to Jam ( Napanee



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am 49 yr ( Guitar player ) looking to Get together with some guys to Jam..Not interested in playing shows.I prefer Rock, but other types of music is fine.

Rick


----------

